# smartphone interface



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sorry if this has been asked already
1- does the android audio casting work only with USB cable?
2- can a 2019 TT with smartphone interface but no tech pack have google maps etc cast to VC via USB cable?


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

1) Wireless Android Auto is not available in the TT at present. You will need to plug in for it to work.
2) In the US, the "smartphone interface" is not available separately from the "technology package". In the UK, at least according to the configurator, it is standard equipment, and works separately from the "technology package" - but you definitely should verify this with your dealer!


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Sade1 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already
> 1- does the android audio casting work only with USB cable?
> 2- can a 2019 TT with smartphone interface but no tech pack have google maps etc cast to VC via USB cable?


1 - Yes you need a USB cable.
2 - If the Smartphone Interface is activated yes but it will be in a rectangular window and will not fill the entire VC. Easiest way to find out is to try it. Won't take more than a few minutes.


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

I spent a couple of hour at a local Audi dealership 
After long discussions with 5 different salesmen the conclusion seems to be:
1- must have USB cable to connect phone to car
2- the sales guy connected his android phone (2020 Samsung S20) to a TT with technology pack
3- I tried connecting my android phone (Note 5G 2019) to a non tech brand new TT and it didn't work
4- I tried connecting my phone to the same tech pack equipped car which the sales guy's phone worked and it recognised my phone but was not possible to connect( didn't spend too long fiddling though!)
So I am even more confused

The words of the sales people were not comforting, it seems like they had too many problems with people ordering cars trusting the confugurator wording and then not getting smartphone interface and complaining to the dealership, didn't expect to hear this from a premium car maker that is supposed to be on par with BMW etc 
The salesman kept telling me don't worry you can get a 3rd party to install the interface ! So really would be best to pay £200 for both nav and smartphone interface activation from a 3rd party and just find a standard quattro


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

I would not trust that salesman. People who have gotten "third part interfaces" have gotten burned in various ways. Either they don't work at all, or they stop working after an MMI update.

Find a dealer who knows what they are doing.

Also, if it works for one android phone, but not another, that might just be a matter of having Android Auto installed and enabled on the phone, and setting the MMI correctly to recognize it.

The fact that it worked on the Tech Pack equipped car is irrelevant. All that matters is whether it worked on the one without the tech pack. Don't buy until you have actually seen it work with your phone!


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

spidey3 said:


> I would not trust that salesman. People who have gotten "third part interfaces" have gotten burned in various ways. Either they don't work at all, or they stop working after an MMI update.
> 
> Find a dealer who knows what they are doing.
> 
> ...


right! so there are problems with retrofitting nav/phone interface? didn't know that as I have read only successful stories so far
also can anyone advise whether retrofitting nav gives you the same stuff as the originally installed tech pack?


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

I'll leave it to other who have actually done that to explain. There's hardware and software updates that are needed, and even with the OEM stuff I always worry that mods like that will stop working with next visit to the service department.

If it's some non-Audi parts, I would not touch them with a ten foot pole.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Sade1 said:


> I spent a couple of hour at a local Audi dealership
> After long discussions with 5 different salesmen the conclusion seems to be:
> 1- must have USB cable to connect phone to car
> 2- the sales guy connected his android phone (2020 Samsung S20) to a TT with technology pack
> ...


As answered before you need a cable for either an Android or an iPhone to use the the Audi Smartphone Interface, this is no surprise.

When you say connected what do you mean? The phone will connect to the car in various ways, only one of them is the Smartphone interface. You will clearly see the option in the menu if it is installed and connected. Do you have the Android Auto app on your phone?

As for relying on getting this sorted afterwards, I would not go down that route if it could be avoided. It took me more than year to persuade my dealer that they could add ASI to the car. This was despite their parts department confirming that the part was available (an activation code) and Audi UK and Audi DE confirming it could be done. There are third parties that can do this for you and some are very good but it is a risk.


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

The car showed android auto icon however I couldn't connect maps etc nor could see the various apps icons like Spotify etc


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

Sade1 said:


> The car showed android auto icon however I couldn't connect maps etc nor could see the various apps icons like Spotify etc


Then It wasn't set up correctly either on your phone or on the car.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Sade1 said:


> The car showed android auto icon however I couldn't connect maps etc nor could see the various apps icons like Spotify etc


That indicates that the ASI had detected your Android but it had not been set up. You should get some prompts on the VC and the phone in order to complete the set up.


----------



## CBR600RR (Feb 16, 2010)

I've just taking delivery of a new TT with tech pack. It doesn't appear to have smartphone interface or CarPlay even though the configurator refers to it been standard. 
The dealer doesn't think it should have CarPlay even though the website says it should. I'm going to contact Audi customer services.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

You can check your spec using the MyAudi app or website.


----------



## GerTT01 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey Guys

maybe someone can help me. I have upgraded 5f to the new version from this forum and the 17 also to 0296. a friend of mine is working at Audi and so i bought the Function unlock for ASI. today we tried to make it run over ODIS. He puts in all 3 Codes to ODIS but than there is an Error that says FFP0510E, does someone knows about this error or has expierence with ODIS. i Drive an MY2016 Audi TT 2.0 Quattro. is there something we forgot to do ?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

GerTT01 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> maybe someone can help me. I have upgraded 5f to the new version from this forum and the 17 also to 0296. a friend of mine is working at Audi and so i bought the Function unlock for ASI. today we tried to make it run over ODIS. He puts in all 3 Codes to ODIS but than there is an Error that says FFP0510E, does someone knows about this error or has expierence with ODIS. i Drive an MY2016 Audi TT 2.0 Quattro. is there something we forgot to do ?


I can only assume that calling home to the mothership is flagging the error, Audi will have no knowledge of the 5F and 17 module upgrades which won't match the software configuration associated with your VIN.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

CBR600RR said:


> I've just taking delivery of a new TT with tech pack. It doesn't appear to have smartphone interface or CarPlay even though the configurator refers to it been standard.
> The dealer doesn't think it should have CarPlay even though the website says it should. I'm going to contact Audi customer services.


Looking at the specs I would agree your car should have it unless it was only introduced for MY21, for the standard TT. You should obviously push you dealer on this point if it is meant to be fitted.

I feel foul of this on my TTRS as CarPlay was not introduced until MY20.

I went down the route of getting car play retrofitted and it has worked brilliant since. I did not have the tech know how to do it my self so I paid for it to be done. There are quite a few companies out there offering this service and lots on here have had it done and I have not heard of anyone having any issues.


----------



## GerTT01 (Jun 14, 2020)

gAgNiCk said:


> GerTT01 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys
> ...


So you mean maybe an target/actual-comparison coud solve the Problem ?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

have a friend who wants to retrofit ASI on his 2016 TTS, but it misses the 2nd USB slot, any idea if that can be retrofitted? any part number?


----------

